# March 9th Race at Medora Avenue Raceway



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Going to try again!This winter needs to end already I shouldn't be canceling races in March!Anyhow March 9th my house doors open at 11 am race at 12:30.Skinny Tire,Fat Tire and Hot Rod.We are going to try something different in hot rod this week along with the hot rod bodies we are also going to allow Jalopy bodies which is 40s coupes or sedans like a willys.You can hack off the front and rear fenders lower them lighten them,windows are optional.You have a week to hack up a body or just run your hot rod.Those of you that have been with the group for awhile will remember when we ran these at my house in fat tire.:wave:


----------



## 9finger hobbies (Mar 11, 2008)

Sounds good ! I will be there.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

ill be there.see u then


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Should be good! We will have tales from the trenches to share.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Jalopys have to have roofs


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I am thinking the Verb likes jalopies so I thought this just might just get him out!


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

Jalopys I have plenty of those I'll see you there.


----------



## stewsgarage (Jan 15, 2014)

if cyber-bully schedules a race and it snows does it mean that we are going to have 6 more weeks of winter ?


----------



## swet71 (Jun 22, 2011)

I can see it already Sunday night on swap& sell
For sale complete xxx HO slot car collection.lol.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

stewsgarage said:


> if cyber-bully schedules a race and it snows does it mean that we are going to have 6 more weeks of winter ?


I sure hope not! But I wouldn't doubt it.


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

swet71 said:


> I can see it already Sunday night on swap& sell
> For sale complete xxx HO slot car collection.lol.


Well we know it wont be Darrell (the Swish) Swisher, he going to the fray next year. 

See all you guys and the Pro Fray racers Sunday. :dude:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

ZBT Speedway said:


> Well we know it wont be Darrell (the Swish) Swisher, he going to the fray next year.
> 
> See all you guys and the Pro Fray racers Sunday. :dude:


Bring your buddy with too!


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

brownie374 said:


> Bring your buddy with too!


Will do if he is not having tea and crumpets with the soccer moms on Sunday :dude:


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Weather report looks good for this Sunday :thumbsup: See you then. :dude:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Don't forget to move your clocks up sat night !


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Just great look out my window and what do I see. SNOW again. We need a break. I'm in for Sunday. :wave:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Just a little I cleaned off the walk for you guys.:wave:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Bump it up roads are clear, track is clean.


----------



## stewsgarage (Jan 15, 2014)

i'll be there


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Looks like we are back to racing.


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Can I come play? Race ya soon


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

*Race Results ???*

Hey man come on, where are the race results. :dude:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race results*

here r the race results for sunday march 9th 2014.

hotrod/ jalopys
1st rick 76
2nd al 73
3rd pat 73
4th mike 72
5th Darrell 71
6th john 70
7th chris 66
8th sam 66
9th larry 66
10th jon 64
11th brian 61
12th tom 60 



FAT TIRE A MAIN

1ST RICK 86
2ND AL 85 
3RD DARRELL 83
4TH PAT 83
5TH CHRIS 82
6TH SAM 78

FAT TIRE B MAIN

1ST CHRIS 83
2ND JOHN 82
3RD MIKE 82
4TH BRIAN 81
5TH JON 80
6TH LARRY 79
7TH TOM 76


SKINNY TIRE A MAIN 

1ST RICK 74
2ND AL 73
3RD MIKE 72
4TH LARRY 70
5TH PAT 69
6TH SAM 69

SKINNY TIRE B MAIN

1ST LARRY 70
2ND DARRELL 70
3RD CHRIS 67
4TH JON 66
5TH JOHN 65
6TH TOM 63
7TH BRIAN 61.

RESULTS 4 SUNDAY MARCH 9TH 2014.


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Here are some pics of the cars that were racing today. First up was Skinny tire cars.
View attachment 185887


next is the Fat tire

View attachment 185888


And last is the Hot Rods.

View attachment 185889


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks for another day of great racing, Rick.


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks Rick for the Pizza and fun of racing. Another swell day with my buddies and oh what a day of fun, here is a photo of fun we have for those that think we dont have fun, is this guy having fun or what. :hat::wave::thumbsup:








our man The Swish-er :dude:

Thank You Darrell (the Swish) for race statistics and Pat for photos


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks for coming everybody,good Time!:wave:


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

I waited for a little while before I posted the pictures. Someone else was going to post them. Thanks Rick for a fun day of racing. :thumbsup: Clean sweep for Rick today.


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Great to see and race with the group again. Congrats to Rick on the sweep! I better get my butt back n the shop and hunt for some speed. .. Great food and alot of fun, thanks


----------

